# Posting 3d shoots. (Need to place in the regional shoot area.)



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Thats the place to post about shoots in your area.

Thanks but share your pictures here.:wink:


----------



## Clarence Brown (Aug 2, 2006)

Were can I find up coming 3d shoots in canada ?

Thanks,

Clarence


----------



## raynnh6 (Aug 8, 2006)

*3d shoots*

there is a web site.....3dshoots.com.....hope that helps

raynnh6


----------



## ohiobuckbuster (Jul 16, 2005)

*I can post the schedules as well and the scores....*

I can post the schedules on my website, www.3dscores.com as well as the scores from each shoot. Just email me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*Hmmmmmm*

It looks as though there are a few who feel the rules don't apply about specific shoot postings !!! And others who just might not get it:mg: 

Lynch em' :wink:


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

3DShoots.com has the best data base for the U.S. and Canada I have found anywhere.


----------



## emselkhunter (Mar 5, 2008)

I could help with Manitoba Shoots and the Saskarchery web site will give you all the ones for Saskatchewan. Manitoba you need to go onto abam.ca Hope this helps some


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

ohiobuckbuster said:


> I can post the schedules on my website, www.3dscores.com as well as the scores from each shoot. Just email me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken


Thats a great web site, so many clubs have no way of posting on-line.Ill spread the word in my area...Thanks...


----------

